# The smell of lead



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Question for all at OGF. I have a couple guys in our small group of hunters who dont have very good aim when shooting at deer. Regardless of buck fever, poor eye sight, or deer not standing still at 10yrds for them. One guy in our group went out and got a used single shot 410 without shooting it before gun season. He missed at least 5-6 different deer in two days. How the heck can this be possible. Yes i have missed several deer in the past years but one slug should have found the spot. I had two shots this year and i hit both deer. Another guy in the group missed 3 different buck in the two days of hunting. And i know his deer where only about 30 yds for two of the misses and the deer where not moving. Granted both of these hunter have killed many deer in the past years but i just cant see a group of 5 hunters having 2 guys miss 8 different deer in two days. Heck i didnt even see 8 deer in the first two days. There are reasons i stay far away for hunters and they are good examples why. Does anyone else seem to have these problems with guys or gals you hunt with?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe they're getting old and need to get their eyes checked...I have an aunt and uncle who can't hear worth a lick but we can't get them to get hearing aids... People can be vain....


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

ever heard the phrase... "couldn't hit a bull in the a** with a bass fiddle standing on its tail" ?

Make a couple t-shirts with that on it and give as a chritsmas present. The guys in my group didn't miss a deer the following year.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

What ever you shoot, it is best if you get out before season and see what the gun will do. The more acustom you are, the more confidence you'll have with that firearm. One season I left my slugs at home so I was gonna use my back up gun (44 mag s&w) but the landowner really did'nt like handgun hunting so the guys in the group talked me into using other slugs.We all know how that goes and I missed a nice buck at 60 yards. This botherd me all the rest of the year. The following summer I take the 44 to the range and set up target at 60 yards and get ready to shoot in the same position as I would of in the blind. I fired and hit 1 inch from the 10 ring, fired five more and they all hit in a nice group. Know your weapon and practice with it. Each time I take my son to the range I see improvement with everything he does. Basicly with his slug gun know he shoots five rounds through it in the fall to check zero and he's good to go. was'nt that way in the begining.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I am not tying to be a smart a$$ but, if your shooting that many slugs downrange and not hitting deer, something is seriously wrong. You all better hit the range and plan on spending some money. By your own admission you stated "Yes i have missed several deer in the past years but one slug should have found the spot". Yes, even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while. But slugs do not _"find" _their spot. You carefully aim and you hit your mark. You also stated " one guy bought a used single shot 410 without shooting it before gun season". Unless he was using heat seeking slugs, what did he expect was going to happen? Go to the range and hit some paper to find out exactly how your gun shoots. Start at the 25, 50, 75, and then out at 100 yards. By doing so you will see the arch of your slug flight path at every aspect. Get your shooting fundamentals down like breathing, using the same cheek placement, and trigger pull. Good luck and shot straight. :!


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

Some people think if they see a deer then they must shoot at it.Where we hunt the ravines are really thick and tree lined.Ive had deer at 35 yds and couldnt get a shot,wont even try a shot at a moving deer.Maybe their hitting trees or brush.When I started hunting years ago I started hunting with some italian fellows,two of them went through 78 slugs in two days, and not one deer.They see a deer,they shoot.Nothing like experience.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

jrsfish said:


> When I started hunting years ago I started hunting with some italian fellows,two of them went through 78 slugs in two days, and not one deer.They see a deer,they shoot.Nothing like experience.


Hey whadda ya trying to say? That sounded kind of racist? I take offense to that. You saying us ***** can't shoot lol? They were probably just reverting back to their mobster roots  Also, you might want to consider getting an electric starter for you car. Some of us other Guido's might be reading this lol


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i gotta go along with snackmans dad and toxic. you don't buy a car without driving it. shooting slugs is different from a rifle. 2 identical shotguns will not always shoot the same slugs the same way. it takes time on the range and shooting different slugs to see what shoots best in your weapon. also along snakecharmers line of thinking--- my 37 ithica always shot really well on the range and never let me down. after 20 some seasons i started missing a few cake shots. still shot good at the range. i mounted a scope, and started killing deer. 20 years of welding and my eyes aren't what they once were. finally figured i was not seeing the notch in the rear sight like i did at the range. dim light, excitement, brush in the way you can't see----many things can cause you to miss a deer. i always shoot before season and do any tweeking if needed. when i hit the woods, i know my weapon shoots where i aim. yes i still miss, (not as often), but i can't blame the gun.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> after 20 some seasons i started missing a few cake shots. still shot good at the range. i mounted a scope, and started killing deer. 20 years of welding and my eyes aren't what they once were. finally figured i was not seeing the notch in the rear sight like i did at the range.


thought i was reading about myself,LOL.
i had no trouble dropping deer with my 500 moss. till one year i missed an easy 20 yard broadside on a running doe.she wasn't flat out,but more of that slow hopping gait.now,i've brought down a few moving deer,but would only do so if i had confidence in my ability and under certain conditions.this one hold have been too easy.
well,it was a clean miss and i didn't even think of a second shot because i was so dumbfounded.my buddies saw it and couldn't believe i missed.
got back to the cabin later and shot a few rounds at a target.shot right on the money
then i took a few snap shots as i would on a moving deer.great group,but a foot high.seems the old eyes couldn't pick up the front sight so easy now,without taking time,so i was subconsciously compensating.the next year the mossberg was also sporting a new scope,and no more jump shooting.


----------

